# Trompetenblume - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Eine Trompetenblume auf der man nicht spielen kann.
A trumpet flower where you can not play.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is beautiful!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your use of color values is sensational. I love this one.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

It's beautiful, your watercolors are amazing!!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

It's useless, your art is just so beautiful :')


----------

